# WHERE to get married for a spouse visa - in US or outside?



## StineMaria (Oct 23, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are currently living in Singapore (working and studying). 
My boyfriend has a new job in NYC (including visa) as of 1st March 2013. I know that we have to get married in order for me to move with him to NYC. My plan is to join him first on the "free" 90 days, and then get married this Summer.

My questions are:

1. Does it matter WHERE we get married? Options are Singapore, Denmark or NYC.

2. Does it matter for how long time we have been married when applying for the visa?

3. Can I apply for the spouse visa WHILE I am in NYC on the 90 days tourist visa? Or do I have to apply from outside the US.

(4. (less important right now). Is it possible to get a work permit OR a student visa (planning to study for my MSc degree in NYC) later on, after getting the spouse visa?)

Thanks so much to anybody who might have the knowledge I am looking for!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It does not matter where you get married. What matters is the type of visa he is on.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1. wherever you fancy and you get a marriage certificate without a long wait 
2. No
3. guessing he will be on a H1B you can apply for an H-4 at you own country consulate
4. H4 can never work 
Study in the States


----------



## StineMaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies 

How much does it cost to be married in the US?

Would anybody be able to post a link to the official homepage where I can see a list of all the different visas (and how to meet their requirements) ?


----------



## StineMaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Btw.

He is on a L1-b I think
-seems like I can apply for the L2 spouse visa then, and get work permit


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Visas

I charge $30 for a wedding 

Disney up to $100k or even more
and there are prices inbetween 


if he is going with his current company its an L


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Visas
> 
> I charge $30 for a wedding
> 
> ...


No moon lighting:>)

Getting married at a courthouse costs a few dollars. Contact the respective facility in advance to make sure you have all the required documents as they vary.


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Marry in the US within your 90 day free period. See http://www.legalimmigrationservices.net/ they helped me out and I had my green card within 6 months of getting married. Be prepared to have $$$ for the Medicals you will need to go through for part of the application.... Good luck!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

bindy said:


> Marry in the US within your 90 day free period. See Legal Immigration Services - About Us they helped me out and I had my green card within 6 months of getting married. Be prepared to have $$$ for the Medicals you will need to go through for part of the application.... Good luck!!


Bindy did you stay in the USA? Or do you plan to move to the USA?


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still here....Living in Indiana with my husband & his children. Moved over in March 2011, married in April 2011, got work/travel permit in July/August I think, had one immigration interview and then received my 2yr green card in Sept 2011 - was a busy year!! I need to apply to renew green card or go for citizenship around June this year. The company I used will provide you with a no obligation 'info pack' - they have a flat fee for their service which is what attracted me to them.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Bindy,

I just sent you a private message.

Thanks!


----------



## jamcol (Jun 29, 2012)

The best advice I can give you is to get married in the States as when you start filing for visas, they will ask you for official translations of all the paperwork which can cost a lot!
My wife and I got married in UT 2 years ago and we're starting filing for her visa (she's French, I'm US), and having all of our documents in English is saving us lots of time and money.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

remeber marry a US citizen on a visa waiver is never suggested and is certainly not recommended ..some get thru ..many dont ...


----------

